# Figure 8 puffer, Eye Spot Puffer, tetraodon biocellatus



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

*Figure 8 puffer, Tetraodon biocellatus*

*Common names:* figure 8 puffer, Eye Spot Puffer, Palemba, Sumatra puffer

*Size:* up to 3", 6 cm. 10 cm in the wild or perfect conditions

*Origin:* Indo-china, indonesia, malaysia, thailand

*Temps:* 22-28C

*PH:* 7.0 - 7.5

*Hardness:* 5 - 12 dGH

*Temperment/tankmates:*fin nipper, milding agressive but is said to be one of the more milder puffers.
figure 8's tend to be peaceful when young but can grow to be more agressive as they age. 
If kept in a commuinity fast moving fish should be used as tankmates but a group of puffers will usually pick on each other than the other fish. Honestly best kept alone in species specific tank

*Foods:* Should be fed live or frozen food. Very difficult to train to take flake, if at all.
Shellfish (for example cockle) is an important source of food for puffers. Snails are a popular food for puffers and keeps the beak trimmed.
Krill shrimp, crayfish, crab and the occasional feeder fish. Feeder fish should not be their main food source.

*Min tank:* 10 gallon
Aquarium setup: Tetraodon biocellatus (Green pufferfish) requires a large aquarium. Best kept alone or with other Tetraodon biocellatus (Green pufferfish). If more then one is kept in an aquarium make sure there are a lot of hiding places among plants and rots. The fish should not be able to se each other at all time. Good circulation and regular water changes (up to 50% a week) are required since they are messy eaters. Tetraodon biocellatus (Green pufferfish) are sensitive to ammonia and nitrites. Not a brackish water species in contrary to popular belief. 
([URL="http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/encyclopedia-82.html)"]http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/encyclopedia-82.html)
Arguments between which does better in FW or Brac. figure 8's are found in freshwater waters but can do well in brackish.

*Breeding:*
Not too much reported on breeding of figure 8's, Very difficult to acomplish. 
Spawning takes place after a period of courtship near the bottom. The pale, glassy eggs are laid on plant leaves and then are tended by the male usually hatching in six or seven days.
(http://www.pufferfish.co.uk/aquaria/species/pufferfish/types/tetrbioc.htm)

Excellent chat transcript to cover all the lil extras about figure 8's that i might have left out :3
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/stories/cha...t_10-22-04.html 








siamensis.org








www.aqua-global.de

Please feel free to add comments or concerns!


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Cute looking little fellas!

Thanks for posting the info and great pics of the fish.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I love these guys, almost as much as I love green spotted puffers. 

Nice post Jess!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks! ^_^ I hope to do more slowly... :3


----------

